# Pxeboot stops before loading anything



## aminos (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
I'm trying to PXE boot FreeBSD 9.1 but it seems like the pxeboot is not loading anything it stops right here : 

```
PXE Loader 1.00
Building the boot loader arguments
Relocating the loader and the BTX
Starting the BTX loader

BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
Consoles: internal video/keyboard
BIOS drive C: is disk0
BIOS drive D: is disk1
BIOS 596kB/1046184kB available memory

FreeBSD/i386 bootstrap loader, Revision 1.1
(root@..., Tue Dec 4 06:18:06 UTC 2012)
```
And I don't have anything else, it just stops right here.

Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2014)

Have a look in the handbook section about diskless operations. It also has a couple of troubleshooting tips.

30.8. Diskless Operation with PXE


----------

